# Campus police disarmed



## j809

Portland State University is disarming campus police

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61

*Oh damn!!! Why didn't we see this before?
Eliminate guns=eliminate racism







*


----------



## AB7

"The university currently employees six sworn officers who will no longer be armed, according to the report."

Six campus cops disarmed. GOOD. I hope that if they ever have an active shooter, those cops can run home to their families instead of toward the gunfire. Hopefully they aren't being paid less.


----------



## USAF286

Great response


----------



## CCCSD

The ONLY way to stop this madness will be when the AS/gang etc starts killing.
ALL the deaths are on the Admin. Those cops all need to leave and find jobs elsewhere.


----------



## Drebbin

I hope these officers are reaching out to other departments with their resumes. They should bail because it appears that nobody there has their backs, especially the spineless self serving chief.


----------



## CCCSD

This campus will also lose any safety rating they have. I hope parents pull their kids.


----------



## EUPD377

Drebbin said:


> I hope these officers are reaching out to other departments with their resumes. They should bail because it appears that nobody there has their backs, especially the spineless self serving chief.


With the current climate, I've been making sure that I keep in contact with my friends in neighboring municipal departments, and always make sure to get to know their command staff. There's been no talk about disarming my agency, but if it ever came to that, I'm always sure I've got options. I'll take a few thousand dollar pay cut before I do this job with no gun.


----------



## Tango_Sierra

It’s utterly disgusting how quickly colleges and university’s forget about events like Virgina Tech. Just sickens me how the administration gets a political power trip and think they are teaching the campus police a “lesson” by taking away their firearms. That department could be a top notch place and great officers who provide a great service and the admin has to go and ruin it by taking away an important tool that protects everyone’s safety if shit hits the the fan. If I worked there I would certainly resign and look elsewhere for a new job.


----------



## 02136colonel

Curry College (my alma mater) has an unarmed police department, despite having arguably the best CJ program in the state. When I was attending, I interviewed for a position with their PD. It would have been a pay cut, but the free tuition would have mostly been worth it.
I was shocked by the hostility that the HR folks showed for their campus police, and LE in general. The HR rep referred to the police station as “the guard shack”, and told me they will never be armed and “we’re different from a town PD, we don’t want tough guys”. I feel bad for the guys stuck there, they seem like a good group of guys.
Coincidentally, there was just a shooting with full notes a couple blocks from the campus a couple minutes ago.


----------



## EJS12213

02136colonel said:


> Curry College (my alma mater) has an unarmed police department, despite having arguably the best CJ program in the state. When I was attending, I interviewed for a position with their PD. It would have been a pay cut, but the free tuition would have mostly been worth it.
> I was shocked by the hostility that the HR folks showed for their campus police, and LE in general. The HR rep referred to the police station as "the guard shack", and told me they will never be armed and "we're different from a town PD, we don't want tough guys". I feel bad for the guys stuck there, they seem like a good group of guys.
> Coincidentally, there was just a shooting with full notes a couple blocks from the campus a couple minutes ago.


They are also afraid of the word "POLICE". Just like Wheaton College they have a department made up of sworn officers wearing uniforms with badges and patches driving marked cruisers with blue lights. Except you will not see the word police anywhere just public safety.


----------



## CCCSD

Active Killers make note of those things when they hunt...


----------



## EUPD377

EJS12213 said:


> They are also afraid of the word "POLICE". Just like Wheaton College they have a department made up of sworn officers wearing uniforms with badges and patches driving marked cruisers with blue lights. Except you will not see the word police anywhere just public safety.


Makes me glad that my state (NC) has it written into law that if a private college gets a certified police agency, their vehicles, badges, and patches must be clearly marked "campus police" and their uniforms must be "distinct and different" from non-sworn employees. My department is technically named the University Department of Safety and Security in the organizational tree of the university, but all our uniforms, badges, and vehicles make it clear that we're cops. I think it's in the public interest too to know if you are dealing with cops or security guards, so the law makes sense.


----------



## Quo Vadis

It’s disgusting that someone would expect police officers to do the job without a lethal force option to use in the gravest extreme. Wearing a police uniform without a gun? How about no. It’s an extreme example of how little some administrators care about the officers. 

On the other end of the spectrum, there are some (though probably not all) plainclothes federal investigative agencies which will go FAR out of their way to make sure that agents have firearms available at all times for the field, off-duty, and home defense (even in full time telework). And these are jobs which, by and large, do not interact with suspects or respond to emergencies nearly as often as uniformed officers do. Stuff like that just tells you a lot about how much value you have in the eyes of your superiors.


----------



## mpd61

It's the first step toward contract security, or better yet, student RA's armed with handouts..........................


----------



## CCCSD

“Stop raping that passed out female. Here’s a handout to explain how that’s not acceptable.”


----------



## Kilvinsky

CCCSD said:


> "*PLEASE* Stop raping that passed out female. Here's a handout to explain how that's not acceptable.* We're going to ask you to think about what you've done and how many times have we told you? WEAR A MASK!"*


----------



## Roy Fehler

02136colonel said:


> Curry College (my alma mater) has an unarmed police department, despite having arguably the best CJ program in the state. When I was attending, I interviewed for a position with their PD. It would have been a pay cut, but the free tuition would have mostly been worth it.
> I was shocked by the hostility that the HR folks showed for their campus police, and LE in general. The HR rep referred to the police station as "the guard shack", and told me they will never be armed and "we're different from a town PD, we don't want tough guys". I feel bad for the guys stuck there, they seem like a good group of guys.
> Coincidentally, there was just a shooting with full notes a couple blocks from the campus a couple minutes ago.


The "best CJ program in the state"???

That's laughable, not arguable. It's the most *convenient* for sure, but not even in the same stratosphere as the word "best".

And that's coming from a Curry alumnus (B.A. 2000).


----------



## Hush

College in a hurry? Go to Curry! Can't go to college? Go to Curry!


----------



## 02136colonel

Roy Fehler said:


> The "best CJ program in the state"???
> 
> That's laughable, not arguable. It's the most *convenient* for sure, but not even in the same stratosphere as the word "best".
> 
> And that's coming from a Curry alumnus (B.A. 2000).


Well, in fairness you've got to remember that the state completely overhauled the Quinn bill ca. 2004. A lot of schools lost their certifications and those that kept them needed to make big changes.
I wouldn't argue that it was the absolute toughest program anywhere, but it was certainly no cakewalk either. 
Go Colonels!


----------



## Bloodhound

Hush said:


> College in a hurry? Go to Curry! Can't go to college? Go to Curry!


Unfortunately for me that all changed before I got my BA there in 2006. As 02136colonel mentioned, it got "for real" after the diploma mill Quin Bill changes in 2004.


----------



## j809

I graduated there too but I had my classes on the main campus and they were all for real


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose

CharlesBor said:


> If I had paid the money immediately would they have still have given me points. I thought it was pay and point or fight it. Is it still worth plead guilty instead of not guilty ?


----------



## CCCSD

CharlesBor said:


> If I had paid the money immediately would they have still have given me points. I thought it was pay and point or fight it. Is it still worth plead guilty instead of not guilty ?


ALWAYS plead guilty. That way you get to speak to the Judge.


----------



## Roy Fehler

02136colonel said:


> Well, in fairness you've got to remember that the state completely overhauled the Quinn bill ca. 2004. A lot of schools lost their certifications and those that kept them needed to make big changes.
> I wouldn't argue that it was the absolute toughest program anywhere, but it was certainly no cakewalk either.
> Go Colonels!


When you have CJ programs like Northeastern, UMass-Lowell, and Boston University (to name a few) in Massachusetts, it's beyond absurd to say that Curry in a Hurry is "the best CJ program in the state", sorry.


----------



## 02136colonel

Roy Fehler said:


> When you have CJ programs like Northeastern, UMass-Lowell, and Boston University (to name a few) in Massachusetts, it's beyond absurd to say that Curry in a Hurry is "the best CJ program in the state", sorry.


2/3 of the schools you just cited aren't even Quinn accredited anymore. 
Office of Student Financial Assistance / Massachusetts Department of Higher Education
And like I said, you really can't compare pre-2004 programs with today. I have enough research papers from my days at "Curry in a Hurry" to fill a library.


----------



## Bloodhound

02136colonel said:


> 2/3 of the schools you just cited aren't even Quinn accredited anymore.
> Office of Student Financial Assistance / Massachusetts Department of Higher Education
> And like I said, you really can't compare pre-2004 programs with today. I have enough research papers from my days at "Curry in a Hurry" to fill a library.


Wow I guess I get to compare them all. I got my CJ Associates at Northeastern, Bachelors at Curry, and Masters at UMass Lowell. I can certify that they all sucked equally (as in loads of research papers at each, all good schools).


----------



## Roy Fehler

"Qu


02136colonel said:


> 2/3 of the schools you just cited aren't even Quinn accredited anymore.
> Office of Student Financial Assistance / Massachusetts Department of Higher Education
> And like I said, you really can't compare pre-2004 programs with today. I have enough research papers from my days at "Curry in a Hurry" to fill a library.


"Quinn accredited" means absolutely nothing anymore. The Quinn Bill no longer exists, the state voted to stop their share of funding, so they also voted to no longer have a say in which schools qualify for any sort of education incentive, since they don't contribute a penny towards it.

I always thought it was beyond absurd that a degree from joke cop colleges like Curry in a Hurry, Anna Banana, and WNEC (We Never Exclude Cops) were "Quinn accredited" without question, while someone with a degree from a CJ powerhouse like Florida State or Michigan State had to jump through a million hoops to get their degree certified.


----------

